
“We onboard our employees by asking them to buy cryptocurrencies.” - gane5h
https://www.covalenthq.com/blog/employee-onboarding-buying-crypto-currency/
======
JumpCrisscross
I'm pretty sure this is illegal. Covalent is inducing Americans to buy a
security and guaranteeing them from losses, both regulated activities.

------
gane5h
The culture around cryptocurrencies can be a little insular – so we're sharing
our onboarding guide that teaches you to buy cryptocurrencies step-by-step. I
think it's broadly applicable regardless of what you think about the viability
of crypto.

